# Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

					PC Games Hardware und MEDION machen mobile Höchstleistung möglich und dies zu einem Wahnsinnspreis! Das MEDION ERAZER X6823 PCGH-Edition kostet nur 899 Euro und bietet trotzdem volle Gaming-Power. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*


----------



## SaPass (22. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Welche Auflösung hat denn nun der Bildschirm? In der Tabelle steht 1366x768, untem im Artikel steht "Full HD", worunter ich 1080p verstehe.


----------



## phila_delphia (22. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Respekt Medion und PCGH das ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig wirklich eine kleine Sensation. Wenn ihr Euch nun im Print auch noch etwas mehr um Notebooks kümmern würdet... 

Gruß Phila


----------



## Manfred_89 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Mind.einen Kritikpunkt hat der Laptop jedoch: Der Monitorrahmen spiegelt. Ansonsten gutes P/L-V


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Also für den Preis finde ich es gut, frage mich nur wo der Haken ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Also für den Preis finde ich es gut, frage mich nur wo der Haken ist.


 
Der Haken heisst ist am Schriftzug "Medion" zu erkennen 
Für den Preis gutes P/L !


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Für den Preis gutes P/L !


Jap und Win7 64Bit gibts in der Bucht für 40 Taler... Das mit der Auflösung würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren, 1366x768 ist schließlich kein Full-HD

Gruß


----------



## Jackjan (24. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis!
Ich tendiere bei der Frage mit Full-HD oder 1366x768 eher zu 1366x786, weil es bei vielen 15,6" Monitoren so ist, aber vielleicht werde ich ja sogar Besseren belehrt.


----------



## awacs (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Das ist ein richtig gutes Book finde ich.

Steht auf meiner Weihnachtsliste.   D.h. wenn bis dahin nicht nochmal ein besseres kommt.

Die Auflösung ist OK, solang man das book wirklich nur zum spielen nutzt.

FullHD ist eher für richtige DRP Notebooks erforderlich finde ich, da die schon mehr Leisten müssen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Also für den Preis finde ich es gut, frage mich nur wo der Haken ist.


 An der HDD ist einer. Eine SSD wäre schon nett gewesen. Das hätte sich aber halt am Preis auch bemerkbar gemacht. 
Und am Laufwerk der andere. Nur DVD und kein Blu-Ray.

Wo bei das wirklich meckern auf hohen Niveau ist. Vor allem für den Preis.  

Stellt sich nur die Frage:

Wäre denn noch Platz für eine zusätzliche SSD?



> Der Haken heisst ist am Schriftzug "Medion" zu erkennen


Also die PCGH-Books waren bis jetzt immer ordentlich!


----------



## SaPass (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Also für den Preis finde ich es gut, frage mich nur wo der Haken ist.


 Ich vermute einfach mal: Bildschirmauflösung, keine SSD.

PCGH hat großen Wert auf einen leistungsstarken Prozessor und leistungsstarke Grafikkarte gelegt, gespart wurde dann beim Bildschirm. Auch eine SSD ist nicht verbaut (vorbildlich: kann problemlos nachgerüstet werde dank zweitem, leeren Festplattenschacht). Und das OS muss man sich auch selbst besorgen (finde ich auch super, denn das hat man meist eh zu Hause rumliegen, und man kann sich aussuchen, ob Win7 oder Win8 drauf soll).

Es gibt selbstverständlich Notebooks in dieser Preisklasse, die einen FullHD-Bildschirm verbaut haben. Da ist dann meist aber als Grafikkarte die GTX660M verbaut, die je nach Spiel 10-30% langsamer ist. Durch den großen Auflösungsunterschied ist der finale fps-Gewinn durch niedigere Auflösung+schnellere Grafikkarte erstaunlich hoch.


----------



## Lukystrike (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Im grunde super, fast alles stimmig

Persönlich hätte ich gerne aber nen 16:10 Schirm mit 1650x1050 welcher bei dieser Größe ne gute Arbeitsfläche bietet und auf jeden Fall die Option auf ne 2 SSD/HDD.


----------



## SaPass (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Lukystrike schrieb:


> Persönlich hätte ich gerne [...] auf jeden Fall die Option auf ne 2 SSD/HDD.


 Die Option besteht. Auf der Seite von Medion (Link --> Orginalartikel) steht: "Integrierter zweiter Festplattenschacht". Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet dies, dass noch Platz für eine zweite HDD/SSD ist. Muss man nur selbst kaufen und verbauen, sollte aber nicht so schwierig sein.


----------



## Keen (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Klasse Teil! Wäre für mich das erste Gaming Notebook, über das ich ernsthaft nachdenke (also Anschaffung mein ich  )!


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Gibt es auch ein Notebook ohne diesen "Gaming" Anhang? Also nur mit IGP und Full HD Auflösung und bitte beleuchtete Tasten?
Oder muss man für sowas zwangsläufig immer was mit Grafikkarte nehmen?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein Notebook ohne diesen "Gaming" Anhang? Also nur mit IGP und Full HD Auflösung und bitte beleuchtete Tasten?
> Oder muss man für sowas zwangsläufig immer was mit Grafikkarte nehmen?


 
PC*G*H eben.
Das ist nicht die Produktgruppe, welche die meisten User ansprechen würde.

Allerdings wäre auch ein gutes Office Gerät von PCGH/Medion schick.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre auch ein gutes Office Gerät von PCGH/Medion schick.


 
Es gibt ja auch welche nur eben nie so wie ich es gerne hätte. Das kennst du sicher auch. 
Die Ausstattung die du dir wünscht ist so nicht zu bekommen. Du musst immer was mitkaufen was du nicht brauchst.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Gab es deswegen vor kurzem die Umfrage wieviel man für ein Gaming-Notebook ausgeben würde?


----------



## mannefix (5. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

2,2 Sone unter Last. Ist mir zu laut. Ich warte auf Haswell (mit Usb und Spannungswandler bug). Aber mit Win 8 und touch bitte.


----------



## Tiz92 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Verdammte gute P/L wirklich. Bräuchte ich einen würde ich ihn gleich kaufen.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (5. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Der Haken heisst ist am Schriftzug "Medion" zu erkennen


 
Vor ein paar Jahren haben viele geschrieben, dass sie sich nie ein ASRock Mainboard kaufen würden ... wie schnell sich die Zeiten ändern


----------



## Rayken (5. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Als Gaming Desktop Ersatz nicht schlecht... ich würde dann allerdings noch ne 
Samsung 256GB SSD einbauen und das DVD Laufwerk gegen ein Bluray Laufwerk austauschen.

Das Teil würde dann meinen jetzigen Gaming/Multimedia Desktop PC ersetzen

Derzeit hab ich noch einen 
*Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9550 
(12M Cache, 2.83 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)*

mit 8GB Ram und einer Zotac GTX 260 nebst Samsung 1TB HDD.




Ein Vorteil wäre bestimmt auch der etwas niedrige Stromverbrauch 

gegenüber einem Gaming Desktop PC


P.S: Ich warte übrigens auch immer noch auf ein Spielbares flaches 
Ultrabook mit ähnlichen Leistungsdaten und Gewicht unter 1,5kg 
und Full HD Display. I have a Dream xd


----------



## Tiz92 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Als Gaming Desktop Ersatz nicht schlecht... ich würde dann allerdings noch ne
> Samsung 256GB SSD einbauen und das DVD Laufwerk gegen ein Bluray Laufwerk austauschen.
> 
> Das Teil würde dann meinen jetzigen Gaming/Multimedia Desktop PC ersetzen
> ...


 
Wahrscheinlich ist das mit 1,5 kg nicht zu kühlen.


----------



## Dotzifer (5. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ich würd mir den mit 17" wünschen!!!!


----------



## Keen (5. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Dotzifer schrieb:


> Ich würd mir den mit 17" wünschen!!!!


 
Dann wird´s aber denk ich mal in der Leistungsklasse aber direkt wieder teurer...aber an sich gebe ich dir recht! Hab seit Herbst auch n 17" NB zu Hause und seit Anfang des Jahres n 17"  auf der Arbeit. Man gewöhnt sich schnell dran!


----------



## Saschi1992 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

aber ein teil für nen giten Preis un im ultrabook desgn wäre einfach nur zu geil aber leider noch ein Traum  XD^^


----------



## SaPass (6. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Dotzifer schrieb:


> Ich würd mir den mit 17" wünschen!!!!


Den gibts: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD 98257) PCGH-Edition


----------



## SaPass (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



M4gic schrieb:


> Die Größe ist toll, aber ich wünsche mir das mit einer 7970 oder einer 680.
> Für mich wäre das ein zu krasser Leistungsverlust um den Sprung auf einen Laptop zu machen...


Meiner Meinung nach sind Laptops niemals ein adäquater Gaming-PC-Ersatz. Das fängt ja schon beim relativ kleinen Monitor und der Tastatur an: Ich würde meinen 23" LCD und meine Tastatur nicht hergeben wollen. Auch wenn man dies an einen Laptop anschließen kann. Aber das verfehlt dann auch irgendwo den Sinn eines Laptops.
Wenn man sich einen Laptop kauft, dann wegen der Mobilität. Der Laptop hat den Vorteil, dass aktuelle Spiele zumindest darauf laufen, wenn auch nicht in den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## Black_Beetle (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Gibts auch andere mit Full HD (Siehe Link) wobei der Grafikchip nicht der selbe ist.

Notebooks im Preisvergleich


----------



## Berserkervmax (8. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

CPU OK
GK OK
Akku Lauftzeit OK
Keine SSD dafür preislich gut...

aber das Display muss min. 1600 x 900 sein eigentlich Full HD bei so einer GK.
Das last sich leider auch nicht so einfach ändern....


----------



## SaPass (10. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



M4gic schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte würde kein Full HD in modernen Spielen schaffen... die Kombination ist schon optimal, nur preislich nicht interessant


 Das ist abhängig von den gewählten Details. Auf einem Gaming-Notebook für knapp 900€ sollten moderne Spiele flüssig laufen, idealerweise in mittleren oder hohen Details. Full HD mit höchster Detailstufe und Kantenglättung darfst du da nicht erwarten. Das schafft auch kein Desktop PC in dieser Preisklasse (hier sollte man fairerweise nicht nur von der reinen Hardware ausgehen, sondern bedenken, dass man zum Vergleich noch einen Bildschirm und eine Tastatur benötigt).

Was definierst du denn als "preislich interessant"?


----------



## Rayken (11. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



SaPass schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Laptops niemals ein adäquater Gaming-PC-Ersatz. Das fängt ja schon beim relativ kleinen Monitor und der Tastatur an: Ich würde meinen 23" LCD und meine Tastatur nicht hergeben wollen. Auch wenn man dies an einen Laptop anschließen kann. Aber das verfehlt dann auch irgendwo den Sinn eines Laptops.
> Wenn man sich einen Laptop kauft, dann wegen der Mobilität. Der Laptop hat den Vorteil, dass aktuelle Spiele zumindest darauf laufen, wenn auch nicht in den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen.


 
Was spricht den dagegen das Notebook zuhause an einen größeren Monitor anzuschließen nebst Tastatur und Maus?
Ich hab selber zuhause einen 27" LED, und meinen Gaming PC kann ich nicht mal eben von einem Ort zum anderen schleppen,
da ist dieses Notebook schon nicht schlecht vor allem für den Preis.

Schneller als mein jetziger Gaming Desktop PC ist der allemale, zudem kommt die Mobilität, der geringe Platz.- und Stromverbrauch

BT2: Full HD Inhalte müßte das Notebook doch an einem externen Monitor darstellen können oder? 
Mir geht es hier um Full HD Videos bzw. Bluray Filme gucken...  
Ich würde das DVD Laufwerk gegen ein Bluray Laufwerk tauschen und ne zusätzliche SSD einbauen wollen.

Hat sich schon jemand das Notebook bestellt und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## -Shorty- (11. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Versteh ich nicht so recht, stärkere GPU dürfte selbst bis 1400€ schwer werden.

Und wegen 99€ das ganze als preislich unattraktiv zu betrachten... naja.
Fest steht aber wohl das eine solche Kombination an Hardware woanders nicht unter 1000€ zu finden ist.


@ Vorposter: Klar kannst du nen Full HD Monitor anschließen und Full HD gucken. Bei der Hardware müssten doch sogar Filme in 4K-Auflösung machbar sein.

Das ist ja außerdem keine Sache die vom Notebook direkt abhängig ist, sondern nur durch CPU/GPU Leistung und Geschwindigkeit der entsprechenden Schnittstelle beschränkt wird. Die Treiber sind ja längst für mehr als HD ausgelegt.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ich würde gerne auf die Grafikkarte verzichten und dafür hätte ich dann ein Notebook mit Full HD Auflösung.

Außerdem ist der i7 3630Q ein Quad Core und kein 8 Kerner. Also bitte mal den Werbeflyer richtig stellen sonst seid ihr nicht besser als Media Markt.


----------



## Pyroplan (19. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ist leider selber direkt bei Medion günstiger =/

Im preisvergleich gibts auch nette alternativen mit fullhd und günstiger. allerdings dann nur mit einer 660m.
aber da wäre mir die auflösung dann auch wichtiger


----------



## Cube (19. April 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ich würde das Medion Logo entfernen..... weil dan ein besseren eindruck macht^^.
SOnst denkt man gleich an ALDI PC


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Für den Preis ganz ok jedoch wären mir 15" zu klein zum zocken und ich habe lange an einem 15" Bildschirm gespielt und es nervt einfach.

Ein Hacken gibt es, warum ist das Notebook nicht weiss?  
Die PCGH PCs sind doch alles weiss und warum nicht auch Notebooks?


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

@Cube: Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Mir ist wurscht, was auf dem PC draufsteht. Entscheidend sind die Komponenten und die Verarbeitung. Und wenn da ein Schild "Teletubby" drauf ist, ist mir das auch Banane. Der Grafikchip ist ganz ok. Selbst der schwächere 650er in meinem Apple Macbook Pro Retina ist nicht schlecht. Natürlich kann man damit Spiele wie Crysis 3 vergessen. 

Allerdings wäre mir in so einem Hardcore-Notebook persönlich eine SSD lieber. Aber das ist für die Preisklasse wohl nicht machbar.

Aber nach 2 PC direkt von Aldi bin ich bei Medion eh vorsichtig. Wobei mir das Laptop eine Ausnahme zu sein scheint, da wohl nicht direkt über Aldi laufend und eine Special Edition.


----------



## bomberdomme (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



SaPass schrieb:


> Das ist abhängig von den gewählten Details. Auf einem Gaming-Notebook für knapp 900€ sollten moderne Spiele flüssig laufen, idealerweise in mittleren oder hohen Details. Full HD mit höchster Detailstufe und Kantenglättung darfst du da nicht erwarten. Das schafft auch kein Desktop PC in dieser Preisklasse (hier sollte man fairerweise nicht nur von der reinen Hardware ausgehen, sondern bedenken, dass man zum Vergleich noch einen Bildschirm und eine Tastatur benötigt).
> 
> Was definierst du denn als "preislich interessant"?


das ist ja mal absoluter blödsinn. natürlich kannste dir in der preisklasse nen desktop bauen  inkl monitor und tastatur  der fast jedes spiel in hohen bis sehr hohen details schafft.
irgend nen günstiger 22 zöller in full hd ne 7870 oder sogar ne 7950 mit nem i5-3470 inkl kühler + 8gb ram + ne 1tb platte billig case und netzteil bau ich locker zusammen für unter 899€ und der steckt den laptop hier bei games technisch locker in die tasche auch bei full hd. bei der von mir angegebnen konfig würde ich sagen BF3 in full hd bei vollen details so bei ~55fps... wenn man dann die graka noch ein wenig übertaktet... schaft man auch die 60fps.
wobei maus und orginal proprietäres betriebsystem auch bei diesem laptop nicht dabei sind und extra gekauft werden müssen. der einzige und entscheidene vorteil bei dem laptop ist nicht die reine gaming leistung sonder ne gute gaming leistung bei niedriger auflösung bei vorhandener mobilität wenn man 3,5 kg durch die gegend schleppen will.


----------



## Junky90 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Also für den Preis finde ich es gut, frage mich nur wo der Haken ist.



Der Haken liegt in der Verarbeitung, die soll angeblich miserabel sein, berichten viele, dass nach einem gewissen Zeitraum diverse Wackelkontakte etc. auftreten. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Display, das soll sehr kontrastarm sein. (Angeblich sollen die PCGH-Varianten da eine Ausnahme bilden.) Die Lüfter sollen im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern recht laut sein. 
Der Akku soll auch sehr groß und schwer und von daher nicht immer zum Transport geeignet sein (Abhängig vom Einsatzzweck). Ausserdem soll die Akkulaufzeit deutlich niedriger sein als von Medion vorgegeben.
Und ein Gewicht von satten 3,5 KG is auch nich jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Cuddleman (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

*Junky90:*



> Der Haken liegt in der Verarbeitung, die soll angeblich miserabel sein, berichten viele, dass nach einem gewissen Zeitraum diverse Wackelkontakte etc. auftreten. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Display, das soll sehr kontrastarm sein. (Angeblich sollen die PCGH-Varianten da eine Ausnahme bilden.) Die Lüfter sollen im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern recht laut sein.
> Der Akku soll auch sehr groß und schwer und von daher nicht immer zum Transport geeignet sein (Abhängig vom Einsatzzweck). Ausserdem soll die Akkulaufzeit deutlich niedriger sein als von Medion vorgegeben.
> Und ein Gewicht von satten 3,5 KG is auch nich jedermanns Sache.


 
*Immer schauen, das bei diversen Test's die Modelnummer (MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition) der Medionprodukte exakt übereinstimmt!*

Drastische Abweichungen sind sonst zum diskutierten Produkt vorhanden und somit nicht direkt vergleichbar!

Die mechanische Verarbeitung dürfte allerdings mit identischen Chassis, vergleichbar sein. 





*Gamer090:*


> Für den Preis ganz ok jedoch wären mir 15" zu klein zum zocken und ich habe lange an einem 15" Bildschirm gespielt und es nervt einfach.
> 
> Ein Hacken gibt es, warum ist das Notebook nicht weiss?
> Die PCGH PCs sind doch alles weiss und warum nicht auch Notebooks? ​


 
Man wird für das Clevo-Chasis natürlich keine weißes (durchgefärbtes) Plastik extra in der Produktion auflegen, wenn als PCGH_Edition gerade mal geschätzte 150 Notebooks verkauft werden! Der momentan gebotenen Preisvorteil, würde für solch eine extra Auflage definitiv nicht mehr vorhanden sein.

Eine extra Weißbeschichtung direkt auf das schwaze Plastik, birgt auch immer die Gefahr eines Reklamationsgrundes, weil sich beim Transport, oder aggressiven Handschweiß, sich die Beschichtung auflöst.
Das hier das Ansehen des Notebooks nicht nur Schaden nimmt, ist dann wohl auch klar.

Einen Performence_Vorteil verschafft sich das NB durch das niedriger auflösende Display, was die Grafikkarte im normalen Modus echt entlastet, man somit Optional noch Reserven für gehobene Grafikeinstellungen hat. 
Den Energieverbrauch beeinflußt das sowieso positiv.
Die freie Wahl des Betriebssystems wäre auch für mich ein Kaufargument, das enorme Gewicht allerdings wiederum nicht, da mein tragbares Reisegepäck mit mobilen vollwertigen Büro, jetzt schon die 30Kilo-Marke überschreitet.

Ich werde Wohl, oder Übel, beim wesentlich leichteren 770Z5E-01 zugreifen, da auch die Bauhöhe des Medion mit über 5,5cm für mein Gepäck unzumutbar sind.


----------



## MasterChief0976 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

ne version mit einer SSD wär nicht ganz falsch


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



MasterChief0976 schrieb:


> ne version mit einer SSD wär nicht ganz falsch


 
Gibt es doch:
17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX, Core i7-3630QM, Samsung-SSD und mehr [Anzeige]


----------



## Horstinator90 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

ich würds kaufen wenn da kein Medion drauf stehen würde


----------



## unthinkable (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Mit welcher Desktopgrafikkarte kann man die Leistung der GTX 670 MX den vergleichen?


----------



## NCphalon (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Rein von den Daten dürfte sie langsamer als ne GTX650 Ti sein.


----------



## Allwisser (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

liebe pcgh redaktion,

ich weiß, euer schwerpunkt ist der bereich des gaming, so auch das beworbene notebook auf dieser seite.

aber ich fände es persönlich geil, wenn ihr auch ein designnotebook rausbringen würdet.

sowas wie ein lenovo u510, alu unibody jedoch mit dem geilen bildschirm des macbook.

schön alu, schön schmal, schön leise, schön wertig, schön geil

quasi sowas wie das razer edge nur nicht staubschwarz.

büdde büdde büdde.


----------



## chrisfreakxxx (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Bitte schön


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Allwisser schrieb:


> liebe pcgh redaktion,
> 
> ich weiß, euer schwerpunkt ist der bereich des gaming, so auch das beworbene notebook auf dieser seite.
> 
> ...


 
Wird schwierig.


----------



## mannefix (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

nicht schlecht für den Preis


----------



## Alex555 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

hab jetzt für 699€ zugeschlagen. Ich war schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem guten Gaming Notebook, mit dem man aktuelle Spiele mit etwas reduzierten Details gut spielen kann. Der Preis reisst es einfach raus, für 699€ bekommt man nichts vergleichbares, nicht einmal im Ansatz  
Ihr habt da echt ein gutes Notebook zusammengestellt 
Edit: "Die Geforce GTX 670MX arbeitet mit 336 ALU-Prozessoren" - das ist falsch. Die 670MX bietet 960Cores, nicht 336 wie die alte 670M. Das sollte vielleicht korrigiert werden.


----------



## cannabis (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ist das Ding wirklich 56mm dick?
Ich hab das Lenovo Y580 und überlege auf dieses hier aufzurüsten....aber das lenovo ist 35.7mm dick lut Angabe auf notebookcheck.de, ein Laptop der nochmal fast 50% dicker ist kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...das ist dan ja schon eher ein Desktop Rechner 
Stimmen da irgendwelche Angaben nicht?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



cannabis schrieb:


> Ist das Ding wirklich 56mm dick?
> Ich hab das Lenovo Y580 und überlege auf dieses hier aufzurüsten....aber das lenovo ist 35.7mm dick lut Angabe auf notebookcheck.de, ein Laptop der nochmal fast 50% dicker ist kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...das ist dan ja schon eher ein Desktop Rechner
> Stimmen da irgendwelche Angaben nicht?


 
Ist der akku der extra lange hält


----------



## cannabis (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Hab ihn mir jetzt trotz der Dicke mal geholt, geht eigentlich noch...ist die äußerste Grenze ...der ist ja glücklicherweise nur hinten so dick, vorne da. 2cm dünner. 
Jedoch stört mich eine Sache noch sehr: Und zwar fiept der CPU Lüfter unheimlich laut und durchgehend (ähnlich als würde man einen alten Röhrenfernseher dauerhaft an haben), ist echt fies das Geräusch. Weiterhin flimmert das Bild sobald ich ein 3D-Spiel lade und die Grafikeinstellungen in hoher Auflösung hoch drehe.

Kennt das jemand oder muss ich mein Gerät zurück senden?


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Wird schwierig.


 
Wie wäre es dann mal mit einem Notebook für Office etc?
Bräuche noch eins für mein Studium


----------



## dhsalamipizza (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*



cannabis schrieb:


> ...Und zwar fiept der CPU Lüfter unheimlich laut und durchgehend (ähnlich als würde man einen alten Röhrenfernseher dauerhaft an haben), ist echt fies das Geräusch. Weiterhin flimmert das Bild sobald ich ein 3D-Spiel lade und die Grafikeinstellungen in hoher Auflösung hoch drehe...


 
Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Das fiepen kommt nicht vom CPU-Lüfter, sondern von einem Spannungswandler hinter dem SD-Kartenleser. Kannst ja mal aufschrauben und das Ohr drannhalten....
Das flimmern hatte ich nicht, aber Störgeräusche auf der Kopfhörerbuchse, sobald man ein USB-Gerät eingesteckt hat.

Habs nach einem Tag zurückgeschickt, weil das Fiepen sehr genervt hat. Der Umtausch hat problemlos und schnell funktioniert.


----------



## cannabis (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

vielen lieben Dank, *dhsalamipizza*. Dann werde ich das Ding auch direkt umtauschen, hoffe dass ich schnell ein neues Gerät bekomme.

LG


----------



## Nerma (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Habe leider das letzte Angebot um einen Tag verpasst.
Für 699 Euro hätte man nicht meckern können.
Für 899 Euro nehme ich es nicht (obwohl auch das ein fairer Preis ist).
Wenn man einmal blu ray gesehen hat, will man keine dvd mehr gucken, auch nicht bei einer hp ready Auflösung und erst Recht nicht bei Full HD.
Das sieht Sch.... aus.
Bitte beim nächsten mal also ein blu ray Laufwerk...


----------



## Tharganoth (3. Juli 2013)

Habe mir das Medion auch bestellt und wüsste gerne, ob sich Win7 oder Win8 darauf besser macht, auch im Hinblick auf die Treiberkompatibilität.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

So, habe das NB ausgepackt, eingeschaltet und Win8 installiert und dauernd fiept es, wohl der Spannungswandler.
Da Medion es nicht hinbekommt mir ein neues Gerät zuzuschicken geht das mit Bitte um Erstattung zurück.

Dazu das hakelige Gehäuse und die Plastiknasenkonstruktion bei der Wartungsklappe lassen mich den Kauf bereuen!


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Melde dich bezüglich dem neuen Gerät mal bitte hier:
Medion

Der Support ist eigentlich immer ziemlich fix!


----------



## Tharganoth (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mit Medion telefoniert, die Originalaussage auf meinen Wunsch ein neues Gerät zu bekommen und dieses nicht als Reperatur sondern zeitnahes Austauschgerät war "Ich kann Ihnen keinen Austausch anbieten, mir sind die Hände gebunden".
Ich fahre am Sonntag in Urlaub, wollte das NB mitnehmen, da hab ich leider keine Zeit darauf zu warten, dass jemand von Medion ins Forum schaut und das bewerkstelligt, was die kostenpflichtige Hotline nicht kann.

Dennoch vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## fussballgott1206 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Hallo dhsalamipizza,

habe mir auch letzte Woche das Notebook bestellt und ebenfalls dieses Fieben festgestellt, was unerträglich ist. Habe das Geräusch auch als eine Art Spulenfieben identifizirt (ähnlich der von Grafikkarten, wenn dreistellige Frames auftreten). Anyways, es ist massiv nervig. Habe ihn wieder eingeschickt und nach einem Umtausch gebeten. Wenn die natürlich alle so sind, dann hat das keinen Sinn... 

Schade... Power (CPU+GPU) hat er ordentlich, Akku hält mind. 4h. Etwas schwer ist es, das gebe ich zu, das muss man aber in Kauf nehmen, denke ich. Sonst super verarbeitet. Mal sehen, was Medion nun sagt...

*Hat jemand schon ein Austauschgerät bekommen? Fieben alle Geräte?*


----------



## Tharganoth (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Es ist erstaunlich, dass hier PCGH bisher nicht reagiert, oder ist da schon etwas geschehen?
Ein wenig Feedback wäre gut, schließlich trägt das Notebook euren Namen.

Von Einzelfällen kann man nun nicht mehr sprechen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

UPDATE:

Laut Medion handelt es sich um Einzelfälle, es liegt kein Problem mit der Serie vor. Betroffene sollen sich direkt an die Hotline wenden.

-----------

Hallo,

wir sind dran und sprechen mit Medion.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## cannabis (7. August 2013)

*AW: Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Wieso gibt es eig. keinen Equalizer bei dem Ding dabei? Ist das irgendwie möglich einen nachzuinstallieren? 

P.S.: Das fiepen wurde nun bei mir behoben, auch wenn das alles nun ca. 2 Wochen gedauert hat, naja. Jedoch flimmert der Monitor noch sehr, wenn ich ihn über DSUB anschliesse.....ich teste demnächst dann mal HDMI, hoffe dann ists weg.


----------

